# Cookout at convention. Who's coming and what are you bringing?



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Joe,

I wish I could make it but my 5 yr old daughter will probably be tired by the time we walk around all day.
I hope I can run into some of you throughout the day.

Fur-


----------

